# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  एक राज @ फोटो अपलोड करें आसानी और तेजी से

## Black Pearl

वैसे ये भी आप लोगों को पता ही होगा, जो नहीं जानते हैं उनके लिए सूत्र बना रहा हूँ।  
ये तरीका एमटीएम जी से पता लगा था, और ये सभी के लिए लाभदायक है, लेकिन उनके लिए काफी लाभकारी होगा जो “मनमोहक चित्र” मे अधिक फोटो अपलोड करते हैं।
मुझे फोटो अपलोड करने का ये तरीका काफी सुविधाजनक और तेज लगता है। स्लो कनेक्सन वाले सदस्य भी आसानी से फोटो अपलोड कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

*.........चलिये आज देखते हैं MTM जी के फास्ट फोटो अपलोड करने का राज क्या है??
MTM जी के फास्ट फोटो अपलोड करने का राज है DROPBOX


जी हाँ मनोज जी फोटो अपलोड करते हैं DROPBOX से


अब इसके लिए आप सबसे पहले इसे डाउन्लोड कर लें यहाँ से 


DROPBOX
*

----------


## Black Pearl

आपको ये स्क्रीन मिलेगी, यहाँ अपनी ई-मेल आई-डी डालकर एक अकाउंट बना लें। ये बस एक मिनट का काम है, और फिर आपका डाऊनलोड शुरू हो जाएगा।

----------


## Black Pearl

ये बस 14 MB का सॉफ्टवेर है, जो कुछ ही देर मे डाऊनलोड हो जाएगा। 
 




अब इसे क्लोज कर दें।

----------


## Black Pearl

अब आप इसे इन्स्टाल कर लें।

----------


## amol05

*धन्यवाद मित्र अची चीज बताये है अपने*

----------


## Black Pearl

अब यहाँ से ड्रॉपबॉक्स फोंल्डर ओपन करें। डेस्कटॉप से भी ओपन कर सकते हैं

----------


## Black Pearl

उसके बाद जो फोटो आपको अपलोड करनी है उसे पब्लिक फोल्डर मे कॉपी कर दें।

----------


## Black Pearl

*अब इस तरह से उसकी पब्लिक लिंक कॉपी कर लें।*

----------


## Black Pearl

अब इस पब्लिक लिंक को इस तरीके से यहाँ पेस्ट कर दें।



अब पोस्ट कर दें... 



बस हो गया।

----------


## Black Pearl

*अब आपको 100 फोटो भी अपलोड करनी हैं तो सबको एक साथ पब्लिक फोल्डर मे कॉपी कर दें। और फिर आप इस तरीके से 5 मिनट मे सारी फोटो अन्तर्वासना पर डाल सकते हैं।*

----------


## Black Pearl

*इसके कई फायदे हैं। 
1.	एक तो ये काफी सरल, तेज और सुविधाजनक है।
2.	दूसरा ये की अगर आपको एक फोटो एक से अधिक जगह पर अपलोड करनी है तो आप सिर्फ एक बार अपलोड कर दें। और फिर कहीं भी लिंक कर सकते हैं।
3.	स्लो कनेक्सन वाले सदस्य भी आसानी से फोटो अपलोड कर सकते हैं।
4.	इससे आप अन्य डाटा भी शेयर कर सकते हैं। 
5.	इसमे आप महत्वपूर्ण फाइलों को भी बैकअप कर सकते हैं और फिर कहीं से भी अकसेस्स कर सकते हैं।  
6.	आपके समय और डाटा(अगर लिमिटेड डाटा प्लान है तो) की बचत होगी।
7.	इससे आप फोरम पर बड़ी फोटो {हाई डेफ़िनिसन(HD)} भी अपलोड कर सकते हैं. 
8.	और हाँ सबसे महत्वपूर्ण बात इससे फोरम पर लोड भी काफी कम हो जाएगा।*

----------


## Black Pearl

*कोशिस कर के देखें काफी सरल है।*

----------


## Dark Rider

यहाँ एक बात में भी बता दू इस फोल्डर को C: drive में न बनाये 

यदि आपने इसका फोल्डर c:  में बना ही लिया है तो इसे इस प्रकार से कहीं और भेजिए 






संदीप जी सूत्र के लिए बहुत बधाई हो और मेरा राज पाश करने के लिए भी 

कुछ और बाते भी है जो सभी से share करूँगा आप इस सूत्र को आगे बढाये

----------


## Black Pearl

*लेकिन इन बातों का ध्यान रखें।
इसमे आपको 2 जीबी का स्पेस मिलेगा, जो काफी होता है, जब ये खत्म हो जाए तो दूसरा अकाउंट बना लें। 
बहुत बड़ी फाइलें (जैसे 500-600 mb की) इससे शेयर न करें।
अपलोड करने के बाद पब्लिक फोल्डर से फोटो डिलीट न करें। वरना आपके द्वारा पोस्ट की गयी फोटो नहीं दिखेगी। 
*

----------


## Dark Rider

और इसकी खास बात यह भी है की आपकी पिक्चर या कोई भी फाइल कभी भी डिलीट नहीं होगी बहुत  बार ऐसा होता है की हम कोई पिक्चर फोरम पर लगा तो देते है लेकिन वह डिलीट हो जाती है या फिर सब सदस्यों को  नहीं मिलती है इसलिए यह बेहतर आप्शन है , आपकी पिक्चर तब तक डिलीट नहीं होती ही जब तक आप खुद उसे नहीं हटा देते है , 

हा ध्यान रखे की dropbox से बड़ी फाइल शेयर नहीं करे इससे आपका dropbox अकाउंट कुछ दिनों के लिए ब्लोक कर दिया जाये गा

----------


## Black Pearl

*और अगर आपको मेरे द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अच्छी लगी (जो मैंने MTM जी से सीखी है)

तो अंत मे मुझे एक बार ये बता दें, कि मेरे हस्ताक्षर कैसे लग रहे हैं?*

----------


## Black Pearl

अगर ये सब करने मैं परेशानी हो रही हो तो यहाँ पोस्ट करें।

----------


## Dark Rider

> *और अगर आपको मेरे द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अच्छी लगी (जो मैंने MTM जी से सीखी है)
> 
> तो अंत मे मुझे एक बार ये बता दें, कि मेरे हस्ताक्षर कैसे लग रहे हैं?*


बहुत अच्छे सन्देश के साथ है मित्र मजा आ गया में तो चाहता हू की फोरम के हर सदस्य के एक से बढकर एक ह्क्ताक्षर हो

----------


## Black Pearl

> यहाँ एक बात में भी बता दू इस फोल्डर को C: drive में न बनाये 
> 
> यदि आपने इसका फोल्डर c:  में बना ही लिया है तो इसे कहीं और भेजिए 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> संदीप जी सूत्र के लिए बहुत बधाई हो और मेरा राज पाश करने के लिए भी 
> 
> कुछ और बाते भी है जो सभी से share करूँगा आप इस सूत्र को आगे बढाये




मुझे आपके राज खुलने का हमेशा इंतजार रहता है। धन्यवाद आपका।

----------


## Black Pearl

किसी को अच्छा लगा कि नहीं? वैसे तो मनोज जी इस सूत्र पर उपस्थिती दे चुके हैं मेरे लिए इतना ही काफी है। 

लेकिन बाकी लोग भी एक-आध कमेन्ट कर दें तो अच्छा लगता है। 

अरे यार झूठ मूट मे ही बोल दो की अच्छा सूत्र है। मैं भी थोड़ा खुश हो जाऊंगा।

----------


## The Master

> *और अगर आपको मेरे द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अच्छी लगी (जो मैंने MTM जी से सीखी है)
> 
> तो अंत मे मुझे एक बार ये बता दें, कि मेरे हस्ताक्षर कैसे लग रहे हैं?*



बहोत अच्छे मित्र !


आप तो गो ग्रीन हो गए.



कल आपने मुझे एक टरबुज दिया था लेकिन आज वो गायब था लेकिन मुझे बहोत पसंद आया. शुक्रिया.
:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## Dark Rider

जैसा की मेने कहा था कुछ dropbox से जुडी बाते 

dorpbox की अभी मेरी size इतनी है और मेने बस इतना ही use किया है अबतक वो भी सिर्फ फोरम के लिए

----------


## Dark Rider

अभी dropbox की यह हालत है

----------


## Dark Rider

थोडा एक फोल्डर के अंदर  जाये

----------


## sanjeetspice

मनोज भाई और संदीप भाई नमस्कार 


एक बात बताओ हम जो भी फाइल dropbox में डालते है वो खा सेव होती है 

सिस्टम में या वेब साईट पर

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई और संदीप भाई नमस्कार 
> 
> 
> एक बात बताओ हम जो भी फाइल dropbox में डालते है वो खा सेव होती है 
> 
> सिस्टम में या वेब साईट पर


दोनों जगह ................

----------


## Mr. laddi

> दोनों जगह ................


 *मनोज जी बहुत अच्छा है ड्रॉप बॉक्स आप और सूत्रधार दोनों ही बधाई के हक़दार है 
मैंने अकाउंट बना लिया है और फोटो भी अपलोड करके देख ली है काफी सुविधा जनक है 
पर ये सुविधा तो पहले सीधी अन्तर्वासना पर थी सीधी फोटो अपलोड करने की पर अब क्यों बंद कर दी गयी क्या दुबारा शुरू होगी 
एक बात और मैं दिन में घर पर लैपटॉप इस्तेमाल करता हूँ और रात में जहाँ मैं  सोता हूँ वहां दूसरा कंप्यूटर इस्तेमाल में लता हूँ तो क्या मैं दोनों जगह  से एक ही अकाउंट से चित्र अपलोड कर सकता हूँ*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मैं भी ऐसा ही हकताक्षर बनाना चाहता हूँ कैसे और कहाँ से बनाऊ*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *
> पर ये सुविधा तो पहले सीधी अन्तर्वासना पर थी सीधी फोटो अपलोड करने की पर अब क्यों बंद कर दी गयी क्या दुबारा शुरू होगी 
> *


* भाई फोटो तो अब भी सीधे अन्तर्वासना पर अपलोड हो जाती है, बस थोडा सा कोम्प्लिकेटिड हो गया है!*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मैं भी ऐसा ही हकताक्षर बनाना चाहता हूँ कैसे और कहाँ से बनाऊ*


http://www.picnik.com/app#/home/welcome

----------


## Mr. laddi

> * भाई फोटो तो अब भी सीधे अन्तर्वासना पर अपलोड हो जाती है, बस थोडा सा कोम्प्लिकेटिड हो गया है!*


*वोह कैसे जरा बताओ बंधू 
मैं यहाँ की बात कर रहा हों पहले यहाँ दो आप्शन आते थे एक कंप्यूटर सहोता था पर अब सिर्फ ये ही है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *वोह कैसे जरा बताओ बंधू 
> मैं यहाँ की बात कर रहा हों पहले यहाँ दो आप्शन आते थे एक कंप्यूटर सहोता था पर अब सिर्फ ये ही है*


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5333

----------


## Mr. laddi

> http://www.picnik.com/app#/home/welcome


*मनोज जी कुछ मदद भी कर देते तो अच्छा होता क्योंकि मेरी तो कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा कहाँ से शुरू करूँ*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी कुछ मदद भी कर देते तो अच्छा होता क्योंकि मेरी तो कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा कहाँ से शुरू करूँ*


पिक्चर अपलोड से शुरू करे आपने पसंद की पिक्चर कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करे

----------


## Mr. laddi

> पिक्चर अपलोड से शुरू करे आपने पसंद की पिक्चर कंप्यूटर से अपलोड करे


*आगे मैं शुरू कर चुका हूँ आप एक साथ बता दे जरा जल्दी हो जायेगा मुझे 8:30 बजे काम पर जाना है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *आगे मैं शुरू कर चुका हूँ आप एक साथ बता दे जरा जल्दी हो जायेगा मुझे 8:30 बजे काम पर जाना है*


एडिट में जाकर आप इसकी size  छोटी करे लगभग 

560 * 210 

fir crate  में जाकर वहाँ अपनी पसंद से टेक्स्ट लिखे 

आप स्टिकर्स भी use कर सकते है 

लास्ट में इसे सेव करे

----------


## Mr. laddi

> एडिट में जाकर आप इसकी size  छोटी करे लगभग 
> 
> 560 * 210 
> 
> fir crate  में जाकर वहाँ अपनी पसंद से टेक्स्ट लिखे 
> 
> आप स्टिकर्स भी use कर सकते है 
> 
> लास्ट में इसे सेव करे


*शुक्रिया मनोज जी मैं कोशिश करूँगा*

----------


## Mr. laddi

कहां से करूँ फोटो का साइज़ छोटा 
crop या  resize से

----------


## Dark Rider

> कहां से करूँ फोटो का साइज़ छोटा 
> crop या  resize से


crop से कीजिये 

दोनों में एक अंतर है क्रॉप करीयेगा तो अनवांटेड एरिया भी हट जायेगा और resize करेंगे तो पूरी image ही छोटी होगी

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मनोज जी मैं फोटो अपलोड कर रहा हूँ मेरे से सही साइज़ नहीं बन रहा आप बना दे बाकी मैं सब कुछ लिख लूँगा 
बनाता सही हूँ पर जब हकताक्षर सेव करता हूँ छोटा हो जाता है 
अगर नहीं तो प्लीज स्टेप बय स्टेप समझाएं सब कुछ क्या क्या साइज़ और क्या  फॉर्मेट*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज जी मैं फोटो अपलोड कर रहा हूँ मेरे से सही साइज़ नहीं बन रहा आप बना दे बाकी मैं सब कुछ लिख लूँगा 
> बनाता सही हूँ पर जब हकताक्षर सेव करता हूँ छोटा हो जाता है 
> अगर नहीं तो प्लीज स्टेप बय स्टेप समझाएं सब कुछ क्या क्या साइज़ और क्या  फॉर्मेट*


इतने में तो में ही बना कर दे देता जो लिखना है मुझे pm कर दीजिए में आपको बनाकर भेज देता हू

----------


## Black Pearl

mtm जी  आपका नया हस्ताक्षर अच्छा लग रहा है, लेकिन इसका साइज काफी बड़ा है इसलिए स्लो कनेकसन में लोड होने मे काफी समय लग रहा है। इसे अगर JPG format में सेव करें तो थोड़ा साइज कम हो जाएगा और जल्दी भी लोड हो जाएगा।

----------


## Dark Rider

> mtm जी  आपका नया हस्ताक्षर अच्छा लग रहा है, लेकिन इसका साइज काफी बड़ा है इसलिए स्लो कनेकसन में लोड होने मे काफी समय लग रहा है। इसे अगर JPG format में सेव करें तो थोड़ा साइज कम हो जाएगा और जल्दी भी लोड हो जाएगा।


किया गया ...................

----------


## Black Pearl

*और हाँ आपको  अपने अकाउंट मे 2 जीबी का स्पेस मिलता है जिसे आप बड़ा भी सकते हैं।
इस तरीके से



*

----------


## Black Pearl

यहाँ अपना मेल आईडी और पासवोर्ड डालें।



नीचे अपने दोस्तों का ई मेल आईडी डालें। (जिन्हें आप इनवाइट करना चाहते हैं)

यह तरीका बहुत अच्छा नहीं है, अधिकतर आपकी मेल स्पैम मे चली जाती है।

----------


## Black Pearl

दूसरा तरीका ये है



कॉपी लिंक पर क्लिक करें 

फिर इसे कॉपी कर के कहीं पर सेव कर लें..... 

अब अपने दोस्तों को ड्रॉपबॉक्स मे इनवाइट करें ये लिंक देकर....

जैसे मैंने यहाँ पर लिंक दिया हुआ है। 

http://db.tt/3qvE4SU

अब इस लिंक से कोई भी ड्रॉपबॉक्स पर रजिस्टर होगा और डाउनलोड करेगा तो आपको 250 एमबी स्पेस मिलेगा। 

MTM जी के dropbox का साइज 11 जीबी से ज्यादा है।

----------


## Black Pearl

..................................................  ........................................

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> *अब आपको 100 फोटो भी अपलोड करनी हैं तो सबको एक साथ पब्लिक फोल्डर मे कॉपी कर दें। और फिर आप इस तरीके से 5 मिनट मे सारी फोटो अन्तर्वासना पर डाल सकते हैं।*


भाई dropbox में हम एक बार में 1 फोटो अपलोड कर सकते हैं...यह 100 फोटोस कैसे एक साथ अपलोड करनी है ज़रा विस्तार से समझाए..क्यूंकि अगर हम एक साथ कई फोटो select करके Right click करें तो उसमें Copy Public link का option ही नहीं आता..

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई dropbox में हम एक बार में 1 फोटो अपलोड कर सकते हैं...यह 100 फोटोस कैसे एक साथ अपलोड करनी है ज़रा विस्तार से समझाए..क्यूंकि अगर हम एक साथ कई फोटो select करके Right click करें तो उसमें Copy Public link का option ही नहीं आता..


जी हा एक बार में एक ही | लेकिन यह फिर भी ज्यादा आसान है

----------


## rajjaat123

> यहाँ एक बात में भी बता दू इस फोल्डर को C: drive में न बनाये 
> 
> यदि आपने इसका फोल्डर c:  में बना ही लिया है तो इसे इस प्रकार से कहीं और भेजिए 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



मनोज भाई मुझे वो सोफ्ट दे जिससे राईट क्लिक करके स्क्रीन शूट ले सकू फिल हाल में  jing से से स्क्रीन शूट ले रहा हूँ

----------


## Rated R

> मनोज भाई मुझे वो सोफ्ट दे जिससे राईट क्लिक करके स्क्रीन शूट ले सकू फिल हाल में  jing से से स्क्रीन शूट ले रहा हूँ


मैं तो  कंप्यूटर में पहले से ही इन्स्टाल snipping tool का इस्तेमाल करता हूँ

----------


## rajjaat123

> यहाँ एक बात में भी बता दू इस फोल्डर को C: drive में न बनाये 
> 
> यदि आपने इसका फोल्डर c:  में बना ही लिया है तो इसे इस प्रकार से कहीं और भेजिए 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



मनोज भाई मुझे वो सोफ्ट दे जिससे राईट क्लिक करके स्क्रीन शूट ले सकू फिल हाल में  jing से से स्क्रीन शूट ले रहा हूँ

----------


## rajjaat123

> मैं तो  कंप्यूटर में पहले से ही इन्स्टाल snipping tool का इस्तेमाल करता हूँ


विस्तार से बताएं

----------


## rajjaat123

> मैं तो  कंप्यूटर में पहले से ही इन्स्टाल snipping tool का इस्तेमाल करता हूँ


विस्तार से बताएं

----------


## Black Pearl

> विस्तार से बताएं


ये टूल विंडो 7 में उपलब्ध है। 
start- All Program- Accessories- sniping tool



आप इसे यूज कर सकते हैं, लेकिन इसमें ज्यादा ओप्सन नहीं हैं।

----------


## Rated R

> विस्तार से बताएं


इसमें क्या बताना ?

Start > Program > Accessories > Snipping Tool

----------


## Rated R

> ये टूल विंडो 7 में उपलब्ध है। 
> start- All Program- Accessories- sniping tool
> 
> 
> आप इसे यूज कर सकते हैं, लेकिन इसमें ज्यादा ओप्सन नहीं हैं।


 कोई ऑप्शन नहीं है बस काटो और इस्तेमाल करो .

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई मुझे वो सोफ्ट दे जिससे राईट क्लिक करके स्क्रीन शूट ले सकू फिल हाल में  jing से से स्क्रीन शूट ले रहा हूँ


http://www.techsmith.com/download/snagit/

सबसे आसान और सुविधाओ का भंडार

----------


## Black Pearl

> http://www.techsmith.com/download/snagit/
> 
> सबसे आसान और सुविधाओ का भंडार


ये फ्रीवेयर है या पैसे लगेंगे?

ओहो देख लिया 30 दिन का है, इसका कोई फ्री वाला ऑफर नहीं आया क्या?

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये फ्रीवेयर है या पैसे लगेंगे?
> 
> ओहो देख लिया 30 दिन का है, इसका कोई फ्री वाला ऑफर नहीं आया क्या?


न तिस दिन बाद सम्पर्क करे गुप्त रूप से

----------


## The Master

> न तिस दिन बाद सम्पर्क करे गुप्त रूप से


ऎसे गुपचुप गुपचुप काम नहीं चलेगा दोस्तों ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> ऎसे गुपचुप गुपचुप काम नहीं चलेगा दोस्तों ।


तो कोई सुझाव श्रीमान "

----------


## The Master

> तो कोई सुझाव श्रीमान "


तकनिकि विभाग सुस्ता सा गया है । 

आप कुछ और  नए सुत्र बनाओ मित्र ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> तकनिकि विभाग सुस्ता सा गया है । 
> 
> आप कुछ और  नए सुत्र बनाओ मित्र ।


ठीक है जी कमान हाथ में लेनी ही होगी |

----------


## rajjaat123

> http://www.techsmith.com/download/snagit/
> 
> सबसे आसान और सुविधाओ का भंडार




में इसे ही यूज कर रहा हूँ किन्तु जब राइट क्लिक करके उसका स्क्रीन शूट लेने की कोसिस करता हौं तो राइट क्लिक वाली लिस्ट चली जाती  है और शूट नही हो पाती किर्पया विस्तार से बताए

----------


## Black Pearl

> में इसे ही यूज कर रहा हूँ किन्तु जब राइट क्लिक करके उसका स्क्रीन शूट लेने की कोसिस करता हौं तो राइट क्लिक वाली लिस्ट चली जाती  है और शूट नही हो पाती किर्पया विस्तार से बताए



राइट क्लिक करें उसके बाद print screen का बटन दबा दें, हो जाएगा।

----------


## Black Pearl

> न तिस दिन बाद सम्पर्क करे गुप्त रूप से


ठीक है। गुप्त रूप से संपर्क करूंगा।

----------


## Dark Rider

> में इसे ही यूज कर रहा हूँ किन्तु जब राइट क्लिक करके उसका स्क्रीन शूट लेने की कोसिस करता हौं तो राइट क्लिक वाली लिस्ट चली जाती  है और शूट नही हो पाती किर्पया विस्तार से बताए


संदीप जी ने ठीक कहा है हो जायेगा , में भी तो करता हू |

----------


## love birds

> यहाँ एक बात में भी बता दू इस फोल्डर को C: drive में न बनाये 
> 
> यदि आपने इसका फोल्डर c:  में बना ही लिया है तो इसे इस प्रकार से कहीं और भेजिए 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






धन्यवाद मित्र मगर ये पिक्चर शो नहीं हुई क्या हुआ कहा गर्बर हुई !!!

----------


## saam

> यहाँ एक बात में भी बता दू इस फोल्डर को C: drive में न बनाये 
> 
> यदि आपने इसका फोल्डर c:  में बना ही लिया है तो इसे इस प्रकार से कहीं और भेजिए 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
अगर हमने इसे c ड्राइव के आलावा किसी और जगह इंस्टाल किया और अगर फिर सिस्टम को फॉर्मेट करना हो तो क्या करना होगा????
फॉर्मेट करने के बाद ये केसे काम काम करेगा????*

----------


## Rajeev

> *
> अगर हमने इसे c ड्राइव के आलावा किसी और जगह इंस्टाल किया और अगर फिर सिस्टम को फॉर्मेट करना हो तो क्या करना होगा????
> फॉर्मेट करने के बाद ये केसे काम काम करेगा????*


मित्र अगर आप फॉर्मेट करके dropbox को फिर से इन्स्टाल करोगे तो उसमे आपको फिर से जगह मांगेगा तो जिस ड्राइव में आपका पहले से dropbox का फोल्डर होगा उसी में आप replace कर देना |

----------


## saam

> मित्र अगर आप फॉर्मेट करके dropbox को फिर से इन्स्टाल करोगे तो उसमे आपको फिर से जगह मांगेगा तो जिस ड्राइव में आपका पहले से dropbox का फोल्डर होगा उसी में आप replace कर देना |




*बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया.*

----------


## great_brother

धन्यवाद मित्र......

----------


## Rajeev

> [image]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39520425/Image00001.jpg[/image]


मित्र आपने चित्र ठीक से पोस्ट नहीं की इसलिए चित्र देखाई नहीं दे रही थी| इसलिए मैंने सही तरीके से चित्र पोस्ट कर दी है |

----------


## great_brother

> मित्र आपने चित्र ठीक से पोस्ट नहीं की इसलिए चित्र देखाई नहीं दे रही थी| इसलिए मैंने सही तरीके से चित्र पोस्ट कर दी है |


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Mr_perfect

> इतने में तो में ही बना कर दे देता जो लिखना है मुझे pm कर दीजिए में आपको बनाकर भेज देता हू



ही ही ही
.......

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *.........चलिये आज देखते हैं DARK RIDER जी के फास्ट फोटो अपलोड करने का राज क्या है??
> DARK RIDER जी के फास्ट फोटो अपलोड करने का राज है DROPBOX
> 
> 
> जी हाँ मनोज जी फोटो अपलोड करते हैं DROPBOX से
> 
> 
> अब इसके लिए आप सबसे पहले इसे डाउन्लोड कर लें यहाँ से 
> 
> ...



रेपुटेशन + हज़ूर

----------


## Optimus Prime

thnaks manoj bhai & sam

----------


## Black Pearl

अगर dropbox यूज नहीं करना चाहते तो अब Ubuntu one भी windows के लिए उपलब्ध है। 

http://goo.gl/WGcid

----------


## Teach Guru

> अगर dropbox यूज नहीं करना चाहते तो अब Ubuntu one भी windows के लिए उपलब्ध है। http://goo.gl/WGcid


 उम्दा जानकारी के लिए आपका धन्यवाद मित्र............

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र मेने ड्रॉप बॉक्स इंस्टाल कर लिया हे अब अगर में कोई फोटो फोरम पर डालना चाहू तो मेनेज अटेचमेंट थोड़ी करना पड़ेगा बस सिदे इमेज में पब्लिक लिंक कोपी कर डू क्या*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मित्र मेने ड्रॉप बॉक्स इंस्टाल कर लिया हे अब अगर में कोई फोटो फोरम पर डालना चाहू तो मेनेज अटेचमेंट थोड़ी करना पड़ेगा बस सिदे इमेज में पब्लिक लिंक कोपी कर डू क्या*



हा ...................

----------


## badboy123455

> हा ...................


*
लेकिन इस तरह से एक बार में चार फोटो थोड़ी डालेंगे 
आर क्या इस तरह अपलोडिंग में टाइम भी कम लगेगा*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> लेकिन इस तरह से एक बार में चार फोटो थोड़ी डालेंगे 
> आर क्या इस तरह अपलोडिंग में टाइम भी कम लगेगा*


हा अपलोड तो पहले ही हो जाता है , और चार फोटो आराम से .....

----------


## badboy123455

> हा अपलोड तो पहले ही हो जाता है , और चार फोटो आराम से .....



*
चार फोटो केसे होगे अपलोड एक बार में*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> चार फोटो केसे होगे अपलोड एक बार में*


एक एक लिंक कॉपी करो और यहाँ एक के बाद एक डालते जाओ

----------


## badboy123455

> अब इस पब्लिक लिंक को इस तरीके से यहाँ पेस्ट कर दें।
> 
> 
> 
> अब पोस्ट कर दें... 
> 
> 
> 
> बस हो गया।




*
जब में ऐसा करता हू तो ये आता हे* :BangHead:

----------


## Marcus Fenix

> *
> जब में ऐसा करता हू तो ये आता हे* :BangHead:


remove that  टिक

----------


## badboy123455

> remove that  टिक



*मित्र एक बात बताये सूत्रधार ने कहा हे की पब्लिक फोल्डर से फोटो डिलीट ना करे तो क्या कभी डिलीट ना करे 
जब २ गब का कोटा पूरा हो जाये तब भी उसे वैसे ही रखे 
अगर कभी उस फोल्डर को हटाना हो तो केसे हटाये 
नहीं वो तो जगह घेरता ही रहेगा*

----------


## Marcus Fenix

> *मित्र एक बात बताये सूत्रधार ने कहा हे की पब्लिक फोल्डर से फोटो डिलीट ना करे तो क्या कभी डिलीट ना करे 
> जब २ गब का कोटा पूरा हो जाये तब भी उसे वैसे ही रखे 
> अगर कभी उस फोल्डर को हटाना हो तो केसे हटाये 
> नहीं वो तो जगह घेरता ही रहेगा*


उसे हटाकर नेट से जोड़ा तो आपकी पोस्ट सभी पिक्चर हट जायेगी यहाँ से

----------


## badboy123455

> उसे हटाकर नेट से जोड़ा तो आपकी पोस्ट सभी पिक्चर हट जायेगी यहाँ से



*
तो क्या वो कभी डिलीट नहीं कर सकते 
ऐसे तो बहुत डाटा एकत्र हो जायेगा* 
*शायद मनोज जी कुछ मदद कर सके*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> तो क्या वो कभी डिलीट नहीं कर सकते 
> ऐसे तो बहुत डाटा एकत्र हो जायेगा* 
> *शायद मनोज जी कुछ मदद कर सके*



आपको इसकी सेटिंग्स में जाना होगा , 









जिस फोल्डर को आप डिलीट करने वाले हो उस फोल्डर से टिक हटा देना फिर डिलीट करना इससे आपके PC से तो फाइल और फोल्डर डिलीट हो जायेगा लेकिन नेट से नही होगा और आपको कोई अतिरिक्त भार PC में नही डालना पडेगा 

आशा है आपको समझ आगया होगा

----------


## badboy123455

> आपको इसकी सेटिंग्स में जाना होगा , 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




अवश्य मित्र अब भी समझ नहीं आएगा क्या 
बहुत ही मजेदार तरीका हे

----------


## badboy123455

गुर्ररर्रर्रर्रर  रर्रर्रा फिर लोचा

*मित्र फोल्डर तो डिलीट करना आ गया लेकिन मेने शुरुआत में पब्लिक फोल्डर में सीधे ही कुछ पिक्स डाल दीये थे अब वो से हटाऊ अगर नया फोल्डर बनाता हू तो वो नेट से भी हट जाते हे*

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र फोल्डर तो डिलीट करना आ गया लेकिन मेने शुरुआत में पब्लिक फोल्डर में सीधे ही कुछ पिक्स डाल दीये थे अब वो से हटाऊ अगर नया फोल्डर बनाता हू तो वो नेट से भी हट जाते हे*

----------


## Black Pearl

aapko photo pe right click karke lick copy karni hai folder pe nahi.


agar folder hi dena hai to pahale use zip ya rar me badal le. ya folder share hi karna hai to uska dusra tarika hai.

----------


## dhanrajk75

अभी पूरा पढा नहीं हूँ मगर अच्छा लगा

----------


## ingole

*सूत्रधार के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद..............काफी मददगार सूत्र है....*

----------


## badboy123455

*इसी सूत्र की वजह से हम हर आठ दस सेकंड में एक फोटो डाल सकते हे /अगर 30सेकंड्स का गेप ना मांगे फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर*

----------


## Jayeshh

बहुत ही जानकारी मिल गयी.... द्रोप्बोक्स के बारे में.....

----------


## donsplender

सुत्र कर्ता एवं सभी दिग्गज मित्रों का बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद ! आप सभी ने मिलकर बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी । पिछले एक माह से ड्राप बाक्स इन्सटाल किया हुआ था पर उपयोग की जानकारी नहीं होने से मेरे लिए बैकार ही था पर अब नहीं रहेगा । 
मित्रों थोडी जानकारीयां और चाहता हु -
1. इसमें एक बार में कितनी बड़ी फार्इल अपलोड़ कर सकते है ? 
2. क्या ड्रापबाक्स के जरीयें किसी भी साइट से डाउनलोड प्राप्त किया जा सकता है ? यदि हां तो कृपया विस्तार से बताये । 
एक बार पुन: आप सभी का धन्यवाद !

----------


## ashwanimale

शानदार सूत्र है दोस्त, बधाई, करीब-करीब सभी के काम आयेगा, शुक्रिया

----------


## PRAVIN74

*​*रेपुटेशन + हज़ूर

----------


## rajivlove2u

मुझे ये समझ में नहीं आ रहा है कि Dropbox को C Drive में क्यों न बनाऊं?

----------


## robin hood

> मुझे ये समझ में नहीं आ रहा है कि Dropbox को C Drive में क्यों न बनाऊं?


यार कभी विन्डो फोर्मेट करी तो ,तोहार बॉक्स भी फोर्मेट हुई जाई ,और सारे फ़ाइल भी डिलीट हो जाई

----------


## robin hood

अरे क्या हुआ भाई लोग ??????

----------


## robin hood

> सुत्र कर्ता एवं सभी दिग्गज मित्रों का बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद ! आप सभी ने मिलकर बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी । पिछले एक माह से ड्राप बाक्स इन्सटाल किया हुआ था पर उपयोग की जानकारी नहीं होने से मेरे लिए बैकार ही था पर अब नहीं रहेगा । 
> मित्रों थोडी जानकारीयां और चाहता हु -
> 1. इसमें एक बार में कितनी बड़ी फार्इल अपलोड़ कर सकते है ? 
> 2. क्या ड्रापबाक्स के जरीयें किसी भी साइट से डाउनलोड प्राप्त किया जा सकता है ? यदि हां तो कृपया विस्तार से बताये । 
> एक बार पुन: आप सभी का धन्यवाद !


फ़ाइल तो दो जीबी जितनी कर लो ,पर बड़ी फ़ाइल टाइम ज्यादा लेगी अपलोड होने में /डाउनलोड के विषय में जानकारी नही

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------

